# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΟΥΤΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΟΥΜΙΝΙΟ

## proaudio

Ξερει κανεις καποια πηγη που να εχει λεηζερ κοπης για αλουμινια για την κατασκευη κουτιων?
προτιμω να χρησιμοποιω κουτια αλουμινιου που μεχρι τωρα τα σχεδιαζω εδω και τα παραγγελνω απο το εξωτερικο. Δεν χρειαζεται να σας πω για το κοστος νομιζω οτι το καταλαβενετε λιγο πολυ ολοι.
αλουμινιο βρηκα σε αρκετα σημεια αν και οχι ολα σε ενα μερος αλλα γενικα υπαρχουν. 
αυτο που δεν εχω ειναι καποια εταιρεια που να κανει ανοδιωσεις και τρυπημα κοψιμο με CNC φυσικα & οχι χειρωνακτικα. 
Θελω να δινω ενα αρχειο DWG/DXF κτλ και να περνω ετοιμο κομμενο τρυπημενο και χαραγμενο το αλουμινιο, με βολτες για τυχον βιδες κτλ
Καθε πληροφορια καλοδεχουμενη !!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

Στην Σολομού στην Αθήνα εχει ενα μαγαζί που έχει CNC αλλά σε γδέρνει κανονικά !!!
δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι παραπάνω στοιχεία

----------


## nikknikk4

Σολωμού 35
Πλ. Κάνιγγος
106 82 ΑΘΗΝΑ
Τηλ. 210 38 18 208
http://www.projectline.gr/cnc_gr.html

.

----------


## SV1EDG

Γειά σου Θανάση..

Είχα συνεργαστεί με την Rentron την οποία θεωρώ αρκετά σοβαρή.Είναι αυτοί που έχουν φτιάξει τα στηρίγματα των ηλεκτρονικών μεταβλητών μηνυμάτων σε Αττική οδό και Εγνατία.Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις για τι μεγέθη μιλάμε.Τα στοιχεία θα τα βρείς:

http://www.vres.gr/company.php?company_id=152583
http://www.rentron.gr/products2.php?lang=1&wh=2

Θυμάμαι τους δίναμε αρχεία από autocad και εκείνοι έφτιαχναν το κουτί.Το μεγαλύτερο που είχαν φτιάξει ήταν ένα μήνυμα 10μ Χ 3μ (ΠΧΥ).

----------


## KOKAR

> Γειά σου Θανάση..
> 
> Είχα συνεργαστεί με την Rentron την οποία θεωρώ αρκετά σοβαρή.Είναι αυτοί που έχουν φτιάξει τα στηρίγματα των ηλεκτρονικών μεταβλητών μηνυμάτων σε Αττική οδό και Εγνατία.Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις για τι μεγέθη μιλάμε.Τα στοιχεία θα τα βρείς:
> 
> http://www.vres.gr/company.php?company_id=152583
> http://www.rentron.gr/products2.php?lang=1&wh=2
> 
> Θυμάμαι τους δίναμε αρχεία από autocad και εκείνοι έφτιαχναν το κουτί.Το μεγαλύτερο που είχαν φτιάξει ήταν ένα μήνυμα 10μ Χ 3μ (ΠΧΥ).



φαντάζομαι ότι τις "γραντζουνιες" στην πλάτη ακόμα τις έχετε !!  :Lol: 
απο το γδάρσιμο ντε....

----------


## SV1EDG

Τις δικές μου τις έχω θεραπεύσει !!!  :Wink:  Αλλίμονο σε αυτούς που άφησα πίσω !!!  :Bored:

----------


## proaudio

τα παιδια της Project Line τα ξερω καλα & τα χρησιμοποιω, αλλα δεν μπορουν να κανουν μεγαλα κομματια αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. Για τα δειγματα ειναι αψογοι αλλα δεν κανουν για παραγωγη. Γι αυτο ψαχνω για κατι ποιο ...........γιγαντιαιο!!!
μιλαω για 5-30 χιλιοστα αλουμινιο για προσοψεις κυριως και φυσικα για λεπτοτερα φυλα για πλαινα. Το engraving ετσι κι αλλιως στην Project θα καταληξω παλι.
οσο για τις τιμες οταν μιλας για προτωτυπα δεν ειναι ακριβες. ειδικα αν εισαι πελατης.

----------


## proaudio

Οσο για την Rentron κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια ειδικα για την σχεδιαση του κουτιου μιας και την κανεις μαζι τους σε Real Time και το αποτελεσμα ειναι πολυ γρηγορο και ποιοτικο.
Ηδη δουλευω μαζι τους για λογαριασμο πελατων μου σε σασι. Οι τιμες ομως για μικρες παραγωγες ειναι ακριβες. (φθηνοτερες απο την PL αλλα ακριβες για μικρες παραγωγες)
Σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες δεν εχω εμπειρια μαζι τους αλλα μονο με εργοστασια του εξωτερικου. 
π.χ. ενα κουτι 1U 26cm απο την Ρεντρον σε παραγωγη εδω ειχε κοστος 12Ε ενω απο την γερμανια απο αντιστοιχη εταιρεια μονο 4,5Ε Η εξυπηρετηση ομως και η ευκολια πληρωμης πληρωνεται παντα περισσοτερο
Αναλογα την περιπτωση.

----------


## Πέτροs

Καλημέρα Θανάση, ρίξε μιά ματιά στόν  http://www.metaltech.gr/gr/start.htm

----------


## her

Κάποια άλλη πρόταση μιας και πέρασαν 6 χρόνια;

----------


## thanasis 1

Ξερεις κανεις κανενα καταστημα στην αθηνα που μπορω να βρω τετοιες πλακες αλουμινιου??

----------


## Satcom

http://argyrakisalumin.gr/aluminia/

----------

thanasis 1 (18-03-16)

----------


## katmadas

akyro..................................

----------


## SProg

http://www.vetasa.gr/el/


Εχει εργοστασιο και Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη.

----------

thanasis 1 (18-03-16)

----------


## elektronio

> http://www.vetasa.gr/el/
> 
> 
> Εχει εργοστασιο και Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη.



Έριξα μια ματιά στη σελίδα τους.
...και ύστερα λένε ότι δεν έχουμε βιομηχανία και παραγωγή....

----------


## katmadas

> http://www.vetasa.gr/el/
> 
> 
> Εχει εργοστασιο και Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη.



και εγω στο απο πανω μηνημα αυτο 
εγραψα αλλα μετα ειδα τα μηνηματα για φυλλα αλλουμηνιου και οχι για κοπη.
στην veta κοβω σχεδον τα παντα.
ειναι οικονομικοι και δεν εχουν περιορισμο τεμαχιων απλα αργουνε λιγο γιατι αληθεια γινεται πανικος.
οποιος παει στο εργοιστασιο θα καταλαβει...

----------


## elektronio

> και εγω στο απο πανω μηνημα αυτο 
> εγραψα αλλα μετα ειδα τα μηνηματα για φυλλα αλλουμηνιου και οχι για κοπη.
> στην veta κοβω σχεδον τα παντα.
> ειναι οικονομικοι και δεν εχουν περιορισμο τεμαχιων απλα αργουνε λιγο γιατι αληθεια γινεται πανικος.
> οποιος παει στο εργοιστασιο θα καταλαβει...



Φάνη από τιμές τι λένε, δώσε κανένα παράδειγμα

----------


## SRF

> και εγω στο απο πανω μηνημα αυτο 
> εγραψα αλλα μετα ειδα τα μηνηματα για φυλλα αλλουμηνιου και οχι για κοπη.
> στην veta κοβω σχεδον τα παντα.
> ειναι οικονομικοι και δεν εχουν περιορισμο τεμαχιων απλα αργουνε λιγο γιατι αληθεια γινεται πανικος.
> οποιος παει στο εργοιστασιο θα καταλαβει...



Για δώσε μιά τάξη οικονομικού κόστους? 
Να ρωτήσω και εγώ, μιάς και έχουν και κάτι συστήματά μου! 

(Είχα πάθει την πλάκα της ζωής μου όταν πήγα και τα εγκατέστησα προ ετών... και σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα ασχολούνται με "μικροπαραγωγές"! )

----------


## SProg

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ, μιάς και έχουν και κάτι συστήματά μου!




Για πες ποια  :Very Happy:  

Το αγαπημενο μου:






Δεν ξερω αν στην Αθηνα υπαρχει αλλη εταιρεια ιδιου επιπεδου/μεγεθους στα CNC, στην Θεσσαλονικη δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## thanasis 1

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια,ναι φανη αν μπορεις να πεις και για τι κοστος μιλαμε.

----------


## SProg

Το κοστος εχει να κανει με τι υλικο,παχος υλικου,ποσα κομματια,ετοιμο σχεδιο ή οχι,χρονος κοπης κτλ.


Επικοινωνησε μαζι τους με τηλεφωνο/Mail πες τους τι θελεις και θα σου στειλουν την κοστολογηση.

----------


## katmadas

το αλουμηνιο ειναι γενικα λιγο ακριβο.
γενικα σημασια εχει ποση ωρα θα δουλευει το μηχανημα σαν κυριο λογο και σε τι ισχυ.
αλλο παχος 2 χιλιοστα αλλο 5.
παραδειγμα αλλουμηνιου:
allu offer.jpg

οπου το μεσαιο και ακριβο ειναι αυτο:

middle.jpg

παραδειγμα γαλβανιζε λαμαρινα:
kostos.jpg

kapaki.jpg
sasi.jpg

εχω και απο λαμαρινα κανονικη που ειναι πολυ φθηνη.
επισης ανοξειδοτο 316 , ανοξειδοτο καθρεφτης , ανοξειδοτο σατινε...
επισης κοβουν ξυλα,νοβοπαν,πλεξιγλασ....

----------

gethag (19-03-16)

----------


## katmadas

> Για δώσε μιά τάξη οικονομικού κόστους? 
> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ, μιάς και έχουν και κάτι συστήματά μου! 
> 
> (Είχα πάθει την πλάκα της ζωής μου όταν πήγα και τα εγκατέστησα προ ετών... και σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα ασχολούνται με "μικροπαραγωγές"! )



τι εβαλες εκει 
Γιωργο?

----------


## SProg

Φανη ειναι πολλα που παιζουν ρολο στο πως θα βγεις η τιμη.Για παραδειγμα αλλος τροπος/διαδικασια/χρονος κοπης στα 2mm kαι αλλος στα 15mm.


Επισης το 1ο σου σχεδιο με τα φλατζακια ειναι και nest-αρισμενο για να γλυτωσεις υλικο.Με εκατονταδες παραγγελιες ανα ημερα ε δεν γινεται πολλες φορες να εισαι ετοιμος αυθημερον.


Για αυτο υπαρχει και η μεταβαση απο τον σχεδιαστη στον κοστολογιτη κτλ.Αυτα που ανεβασες ειναι μια ιδεα φυσικα,το βελτιστο ειναι να στειλει το σχεδιο και τα ζητησει προσφορα.

----------


## SRF

> Για πες ποια







> τι εβαλες εκει 
> Γιωργο?



Κάτι access control

----------


## picdev

φάνη κάνουν και στράτζα , άλλη τιμή?

...
ειδα στο τελευταίο οτι έχει και στράτζα, τα σχέδια τα έκανες εσύ ? 
σε τι μορφή ?

----------


## SProg

Εχει σχεδιαστηριο.Δηλαδη πας αυτο που θες και στο σχεδιαζουν ή πας ενα προχειρο σχεδιο ή τους εξηγεις.

Ναι η στρατζα ειναι επιπλεον κατεργασια.


Αλλιως πας με αρχειο dwg, .dxf, .cdr, .ai, .top, .step κτλ.Δηλαδη οτι αρχεια παραγουν μπορει να παραξει ενα γνωστο σχεδιαστικο software.

----------


## picdev

για το σχεδιασμό πληρώνεις έξτρα ?

----------


## SProg

Κατεβαζεις το AutoCAD ή το Corel και απλα πας με το αρχειο που σχεδιασες.Eιναι τοσο ευκολα προγραμματα που κανεις το αρχειο σου και απλα το στελνεις και μετα αυτοι το μετατρεπουν σε προγραμμα μηχανης.


Εαν πας με σχεδιο σε χαρτί ή προφορικα ή αντιγραφη εξαρτηματος,αυτο σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει ενας σχεδιαστης να κατσει να το κανει απο το 0 (φαντασου οταν φερνουν εξαρτηματα 'φαγωμενα' ή πολυπλοκα ..τι δουλεια εχει για να βγει οπως πρεπει..μιλαμε για 1/10 του χιλιοστου ακριβεια).Οποτε για κατι απλο δε νομιζω,για κατι συνθετο καλυτερα να το εχεις ετοιμο εσυ.



Απο εκει και περα ειναι θεμα σχεδιαστη/μηχανικου να σου πει εαν ειναι εφικτο το σχεδιο που ζητας,στο υλικο που το ζητας κτλ.


Υ.Γ του Φανη τα σχεδια ειναι απλά.

----------


## katmadas

Ναι αλλαζουν λιγάκι οι τιμές ανά σχέδιο αλλά πάνω κάτω δεν έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές.
Δίνω dwg αρχεία.
Αν θες να στο σχεδιάσουν αυτοί θα πρέπει να περιμένεις κιαλλο.

Μετά από αρκετές επισκέψεις πλέον σχεδιάζω εγώ.

Όταν σχεδιάζεις στρατζες πρέπει να υπολογίσει αρκετά πράγματα.
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν προγράμματα και γιαυτό.

----------

nestoras (20-03-16)

----------


## SProg

Το AutoCAD ειναι πολυ ευκολο προγραμμα.Ειδικα εαν σχεδιαζεις στο σπιτι χωρις την πιεση του χρονου ειναι πανευκολο.

Απλοι κανονες ειναι αναλογα το υλικο και το παχος και για τη στρατζα.Δε ξερω για ποιο προγραμμα λες.

Ακομα και να εχεις βαλει μια οπη πολυ κοντα στη στρατζα (πολυ κοντα σημαινει αποσταση μικροτερη απο αυτη που πρεπει) θα σε ενημερωσουν οτι τραβαει και αν θες να αλλαξουν το σχεδιο.

----------


## elektronio

> Ναι αλλαζουν λιγάκι οι τιμές ανά σχέδιο αλλά πάνω κάτω δεν έχουν μεγάλες διαφορές.
> Δίνω dwg αρχεία.
> Αν θες να στο σχεδιάσουν αυτοί θα πρέπει να περιμένεις κιαλλο.
> 
> Μετά από αρκετές επισκέψεις πλέον σχεδιάζω εγώ.
> 
> Όταν σχεδιάζεις στρατζες πρέπει να υπολογίσει αρκετά πράγματα.
> *Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν προγράμματα και γιαυτό*.



Φάνη αυτό με ενδιαφέρει πολύ. Αν μπορείς δώσε κανένα λινκ ή όνομα προγράμματος να το γκουγκλάρω.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πολύ καλή δουλειά έχουν κάνει, μπράβο τους!
Ψύκτρες έχουν αυτοί? Γενικά ψύκτρες βρίσκουμε στην αγορά? Να σου κόβουν κομμάτια εννοώ, όχι έτοιμες.
Από τότε που έκλεισε ο Τσούτσας δεν έχω βρει κάποιον άλλο.

----------


## SRF

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά έχουν κάνει, μπράβο τους!
> Ψύκτρες έχουν αυτοί? Γενικά ψύκτρες βρίσκουμε στην αγορά? Να σου κόβουν κομμάτια εννοώ, όχι έτοιμες.
> Από τότε που έκλεισε ο Τσούτσας δεν έχω βρει κάποιον άλλο.



Κουλολιάς στην Ηλιούπολη.

----------

dovegroup (31-03-16), 

GiwrgosTH (31-03-16)

----------


## kioan

> Κουλολιάς στην Ηλιούπολη.



Ο συγκεκριμένος έχει και τα σχέδια ψυκτρών με διαστάσεις στο site του: http://www.telerek-koulolias.gr/p_psiktes.htm

----------

GiwrgosTH (31-03-16)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κουλολιάς στην Ηλιούπολη.



Κοίτα να δεις που είναι και γνωστός και δεν το ήξερα ότι έχει και ψύκτρες! 
Θυμόμουν ότι είχε κεραίες μόνο.
Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα πηγα στον argyraki,τελεια εξυπηρετηση και πολυ καλες τιμες.
Ευχαριστω παιδες.

----------

